# Is there literature similar to "MARSOF 2030" detailing the vision for Force Recon?



## Deleted member 14679 (Feb 10, 2020)

I read this interesting publication: https://www.marsoc.marines.mil/Portals/31/Documents/MARSOF 2030.pdf?ver=2018-03-29-143631-557 which details what the future for MARSOC might look like. I am curious, is there any literature of a similar forward looking nature focused on Force Recon? I am struggling to find very much information about what Force Recon's future holds

Thanks in advance


----------



## Teufel (Feb 11, 2020)

No budget for that level of propaganda sorry.


----------



## Board and Seize (Feb 11, 2020)

Not at all the same kind of document, but understanding the present can help you glimpse the future.

You could try sinking your teeth into this.


----------



## Deleted member 14679 (Feb 11, 2020)

@Board and Seize

Fantastic, I'll dive in


----------



## CupCake (Apr 28, 2020)

I was searching for anything related to MARSOC literature wise and stumbled onto this. What other literature would be beneficial to read before showing up to A&S?I've currently read:

-Always Faithful Always Forward
-MARSOF Pub 1
-Chosen Soldier (my recruiter told me they take a lot from SFAS)

I have some land nav classes and have been reviewing the "down and dirty tactics" series on youtube, is there any other books anybody could reccomend?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 28, 2020)

If you haven’t yet, I recommend reading the History threads here.  

Notice - Marine Corps Recon and/or MARSOC - Start Here


----------



## arch_angel (Apr 30, 2020)

CupCake said:


> I was searching for anything related to MARSOC literature wise and stumbled onto this. What other literature would be beneficial to read before showing up to A&S?I've currently read:
> 
> -Always Faithful Always Forward
> -MARSOF Pub 1
> ...



Which class are you attending? I was slated for Aug but because our 7 month deployment turned into an almost 9 month deployment, I'll be attending in January.

Always Faithful, Always Forward is a great read, but is a little dated at this point. In terms of preparation I can't speak on what works, I can only tell you what I'm doing personally.

- Running (trying to get to sub 35:00min 5 mi)
- Practicing knots
- Refreshing on land nav
- Endurance type workouts (really put a lot of focus on doing true dead-hang pull ups)
- Swimming 4x a week (once I get back from the land of no water)

Outside of that I'm either gonna make it or not, ultimately that decision is up to the people doing the selecting.


----------



## CupCake (Apr 30, 2020)

Crazy how that happened sir, I was supposed to attend in April but got pushed to August. I was doing the land portion of the A&S prep guide they gave guys back in 2009 because it was more of a breakoff than the trainheroic app and tried about 4 swims a week and 1 fin. I know you dont fin at A&S but if I dont get selected I wanted that conditioning there for BRC, which I've probably lost now, haven't heard anything about pools opening yet.

Knots, land nav and PT sounds like my life for the next 14 weeks or so!


----------

